# Traynor Bassmate YBA-2B replacement transformers?



## taskforcestudios (Dec 21, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone could recommend some good modern PT and OT replacements for the Traynor Bassmate with 2 x 6V6 in the output section.

Can't find much info on the original specs for these.

Thanks!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Aren't those Hammond transformers? Have you tried contacting them and asking what they recommend for replacements? They should have current models that will do the job.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

jb welder said:


> Aren't those Hammond transformers? Have you tried contacting them and asking what they recommend for replacements? They should have current models that will do the job.


This might interest you...go to the bottom of the list.
http://www.hammondmfg.com/pdf/5C_GuitarLine.pdf

My (somewhat old) Hammond catalog doesn't list PT's specifically for Traynors. 
My catalog is the same as above for the OT's.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## taskforcestudios (Dec 21, 2007)

Hammond won't give me any info because they say it's proprietary.

I've heard you can use transformers suited for a Tweed Deluxe. I wonder if there is any truth to this. They have similar tube configurations.

Any thoughts?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm not so surprised Hammond won't give out specs for them, but I'm quite surprised they won't give you the number of a substitute from their current line up. Yorkville service should also be able to tell you a sub.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Are they faulty or do you just want to upgrade?


----------



## taskforcestudios (Dec 21, 2007)

Yes more of an upgrade. Hoping to get an OT with more taps.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

I would suggest the Mercury Magnetics DE-AR-OT-M, which has 4, 8, 16 ohm taps. I've used the 8 ohm version, very nice-sounding. As far as power transformer, if you have a Hammond in the amp already, I'd leave it.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

taskforcestudios said:


> Yes more of an upgrade. Hoping to get an OT with more taps.


Buy a Weber z matcher instead of replacing quality parts on a nice old amp.

https://taweber.powweb.com/store/zmatch.htm

TG


----------



## taskforcestudios (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow the Weber Z matcher is sweet, going to have to pick one up. I managed to find the right transformers from Traynor but don't have any specs on them.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Howdy.
I have a schematic for your amp if that would be of any help.
The mains xformr is a Hammond #79465 and the O/P xformr #79466.
Some info here.Daating Hommond Trannys
 cheers, Doug


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

same as the guitar mate get the reissue units from yorkville 

mains 410 plate volts 

OT primary 5k 25 watts 

p


----------

